

Sellers crumble after eBay cuts feedback - Danmatt
http://launchlab.co.uk/article/Entrepreneurial-Columnists/Big-bad-eBay/744

======
jrp
Real article here: [http://launchlab.co.uk/article/Entrepreneurial-
Columnists/Bi...](http://launchlab.co.uk/article/Entrepreneurial-
Columnists/Big-bad-eBay/745)

------
Danmatt
Thanks

